
CryptDB: Protecting Confidentiality with Encrypted Query Processing - llambda
http://people.csail.mit.edu/nickolai/papers/raluca-cryptdb.pdf
======
jnorthrop
This looks like a great project. From what I can glean from a quick scan of
the PDF is that CryptDB acts as a proxy encrypting/decrypting information as
it flows to and from the database. It would be great not to have to worry
about enforcing encryption on the application end.

Does anyone have any experience with this? I wonder what kind of performance
hit you take by running everything through this.

~~~
quizotic
according to the original paper, ~20% performance hit on a couple of different
applications.

